# Baby Backs (Loin Ribs) with No Wrap



## briggy (Aug 19, 2016)

Well fantasy football draft day is this weekend.  We have a couple of friends coming in for the weekend.  Starting off with two racks of pork loin ribs tonight (kind of a meatier baby back).  Used a commercial rub on these (Rudy's), saving my pre-made Jeff's for tomorrow on a pork butt.  Tomorrow we will also do some smoked wings.

Here's to a good weekend!

Rubbed and on to the WSM at 230 degrees with Pecan and Apple chunks:













20160819_165639.jpg



__ briggy
__ Aug 19, 2016


----------



## farmerchad (Aug 19, 2016)

Dang. That one on the left looks like a Spare Rib. Other wise, its a good day for Baby Backs.


----------



## briggy (Aug 19, 2016)

FarmerChad said:


> Dang. That one on the left looks like a Spare Rib. Other wise, its a good day for Baby Backs.


I bought it for that very reason - that is one meaty loin rib!  The one on the right was a clearance "manager's special".


----------



## farmerchad (Aug 19, 2016)

Briggy said:


> I bought it for that very reason - that is one meaty loin rib!  The one on the right was a clearance "manager's special".


Aint no shame in a "managers special". Unless its Chicken. I won't touch that with a ten foot pole.


----------



## 3montes (Aug 19, 2016)

I use pork loin back ribs almost exclusively now. They are  meatier than spares and are more compact and take up less space than spares which is a benefit if you are doing large cooks. I haven't wrapped ribs for years now. I'm almost off the Texas crutch entirely these days. The only time foil sees the inside of my smoker is I pan pork butts at 165 internal and then tent them at about 190 to push them a bit faster to the 205 temp I'm looking for.

Even that managers special looks like a healthy loin back. Nice job!


----------



## briggy (Aug 19, 2016)

FarmerChad said:


> Dang. That one on the left looks like a Spare Rib. Other wise, its a good day for Baby Backs.


I bought it for that very reason - that is one meaty 


3montes said:


> I use pork loin back ribs almost exclusively now. They are  meatier than spares and are more compact and take up less space than spares which is a benefit if you are doing large cooks. I haven't wrapped ribs for years now. I'm almost off the Texas crutch entirely these days. The only time foil sees the inside of my smoker is I pan pork butts at 165 internal and then tent them at about 190 to push them a bit faster to the 205 temp I'm looking for.
> 
> Even that managers special looks like a healthy loin back. Nice job!


Agree - I don't wrap anything on the smoker these days!


----------



## joe black (Aug 19, 2016)

^^^^^ ditto all of this.  I buy baby loin back ribs at Costco.  They are Swifts Premium and are 3 to a Cryovac.  They are really meaty and the membrane is already removed.  I smoke them at 250-275* and nekkid.  At about 3 hours the are beginning a good bend.  Then I sauce/glaze them twice for 15 minutes each.  They give me a really good finish with a slight tug.  We really like them.

Briggy,  you can never have too much Jeff's rub or sauce mixed up.  Keep the rub in an air tight plastic container in the freezer.  Mine never goes flat.

Good luck with those ribs.  Let us see a few pics after they're done.   Joe.   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## briggy (Aug 19, 2016)

Briggy said:


> I bought it for that very reason - that is one meaty
> 
> Agree - I don't wrap anything on the smoker these days!


Thanks Joe


> ^^^^^ ditto all of this. I buy baby loin back ribs at Costco. They are Swifts Premium and are 3 to a Cryovac. They are really meaty and the membrane is already removed. I smoke them at 250-275* and nekkid. At about 3 hours the are beginning a good bend. Then I sauce/glaze them twice for 15 minutes each. They give me a really good finish with a slight tug. We really like them.
> 
> Briggy, you can never have too much Jeff's rub or sauce mixed up. Keep the rub in an air tight plastic container in the freezer. Mine never goes flat.
> 
> Good luck with those ribs. Let us see a few pics after they're done. Joe.















20160819_201324.jpg



__ briggy
__ Aug 19, 2016






Thanks Joe - ditto to you on the Costco purchase!  That is my regular, just didn't have time to run over there mid-work day today.  Here is a pic 3 hours in to the smoke:


----------



## joe black (Aug 19, 2016)

They are looking good.  Great color and a good pull back started.  Let me know when they're done.  Ohio ain't all that far.


----------



## b-one (Aug 19, 2016)

Looking great,I'm much closer then JB as well.


----------



## jond36 (Aug 19, 2016)

Ribs look good. I have never seen back ribs that look like that spare looking one you got there.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 19, 2016)

Ohio??  I've driven that far for coffee.  Albertas just a short hop from you.  I figure if I start now I can still be there in time.  Love loin ribs.

Gary


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 20, 2016)

Looking good Briggy, I love BBs!













I would Eat That In 2 Seconds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 18, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2016)

They sure look good at the 3 hour mark!

Al


----------



## briggy (Aug 20, 2016)

Didn't get great finished pics - had a few too many before this point in time.  Moving on to the pork  butt today and wings later.













20160820_001440.jpg



__ briggy
__ Aug 20, 2016


----------

